# Where to start?!



## Al1820 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Just wondering if there is anyone who is able to give me some info..

I'm 24 and been in a relationship with my partner (female) for over coming onto 6 years now. We live together (not married) and over the past few years have toyed with the idea of having children. I for one, am extremely broody and cannot wait! We both have babies in the family and we feel now, is the right time, however we have no idea where to start? Theres lots of info online but can't seem to find the right answers so wanted to know if anyone else is in/been this position and has answers for me? 

I have looked into IUI which sounds like the most ideal answer just theres so many options. Are we able to gain it on the NHS or do we have to do it privately? We have savings but would rather spend it on the baby (rather than making the baby) however, totally understand if we have to pay privately but would just like to know so we can set a time limit and do more saving.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pandm17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi

I remember at the beginning there were so many questions.  We live in Northern Ireland and arent married so we are paying to go private as NHS dont fund it here, but we are in our 30's so we are opting to go straight to ICSI this is IVF only they inject the sperm straight into the egg, as we dont want to waste any time.  We are using a sperm donor as well.  We were also concerned that the only way we could both be legal parents when baby is born is to go the private route and it took us a while to get this in written form.  As if your not married you have to go down the adoption route so long after the baby is born, your partner would have to adopt the baby.

Sorry I cant give you more answers but this depends on where you live etc and most of the time IUI is first option but generally it can take a few times as.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, 
It all depends on your area if they will fund treatment for same sex couples. My clinic in Glasgow did fund our treatment and we were entitled to the same as heterosexual couples. I initially tried home insemination  purchasing sperm from cryos while we were on waiting list , but because I have immune issues this was leading to miscarriages and was then adviced to wait for fertility treatment. I had 3 iui treatments then moved on to ivf as this wasn't successfull for me. Iui is much less invasive than ivf but both are difficult physically and emotionally to go through especially if the IUI's are medicated which I think they tend to do to give best chance. After several miscarriages we were successful on our very last try at ivf and finally had our baby 8 weeks ago. Many same sex couples are having fertility treatment nowadays and a lot of nhs clinics give the same entitlement which is good but there is usually a big waiting list (we waited 18 months).
Good luck on whatever you decide to do x


----------

